# My Dog will pee at other people's houses. Suggestions?



## joshblack99 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I have a Bernese/Labradoodle mix and she is almost 1yo. She is house trained and has not had an accident in our house since she was 12 weeks old, but almost every time we take her to a friend's place or my parent's house, she finds a place to pee the minute we aren't looking. It's tough because we can never catch her in the act and now we feel like we have to follow her around all the time or she can't be trusted. It's very embarrassing... She is a very submissive dog, so I don't think she is marking. 

Does anyone know why she does this or the best way to correct her?

Thanks!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is very, very common. House training isn't really a generalized thing, but a pretty specific one. To begin with, house training capitalizes on pups not wanting to go where they sleep/eat/live (why crate training is so useful). It gradually expands the range and they learn where NOT to go: in their house.

You go to someone else's house, or they go to a new home, that 'lesson' doesn't transfer. They're not going in THEIR house, they're going somewhere else. That it's a house is irrelevant to most dogs.

Keep them on a leash or under supervision, take them out, and once they go there praise and reward again. Most dogs will pick that up much faster than initial housebreaking, but it has to be done (again, for most dogs) at EVERY new location the dog goes to. Go to enough and, yeah, the dog will gradually generalize it to 'don't go indoors', but that takes a lot of time and a low of new locations. 

So, your girl's normal. Keep an eye on her or keep her on a leash, take her out frequently, and praise and reward when she goes outside. Just treat her like she wasn't housebroken at all, at first. Because, for all intents and purposes, she ISN"T, if she's not at HER house.


----------



## joshblack99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your advice! Makes a lot of sense.


----------

